# Question about the 'Red Angel'



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

ON PAGE 263 of the Horus Heresy Collected visions all the main bad guys are depicted. One of the is on fire while almost floating in the air as if possessed. On his right leg there is a Blood Angles insignia . So if this doesn't spoil much of the Heresy for me, who is the 'Red Angel'?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

There are references to Angron as the Red Angel. I don't recall the picture but I'd be surprised if it really is blood angels insignia.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Marcoos said:


> There are references to Angron as the Red Angel. I don't recall the picture but I'd be surprised if it really is blood angels insignia.


Angron is often referred to as the _Red Angel_, but the OP is referring to a Blood Angel featured in _Blades of the Traitor_. Essentially we don't know... yet. He will feature in Swallow's upcoming HH novel _Fear to Tread_. Just as Ingethel (from the same illustration) featured in _The First Heretic_.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, he definetly is a Blood Angel. But there is literally no other information about him, who he is, how he came to be captured by the traitors, if he was indeed even captured, etc. Wait and see i'm afraid.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe he is used to place some sort of curse or spell on the blood angel geneseed and cause all the problems it has after signus/HH. certainly looks like it could be something like that seeing all the people in that picture are main characters and wouldnt have a get together for nothing.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

ahhh good to know. Thanks guys, because I haven't heard him mentioned anywhere and the picture just makes him look as if he's being tortured. After I finish _Soul Hunter I'm going to continue the Heresy with Tales of Heresy and from what people have been saying about TFH I can't wait to get there and read about Ingethel. That whole illustration looks so evil that when it's written about, HOPEFULLY, it should be one of the darkest parts in all of the Heresy series. Please Aaron write that part. Even if it's not your assigned book smack the other writer and make a cameo chapter or two featuring the Heretic Conjuration? Yes, let's call it that.

(The Grand Conjuration? Opeth? What?) I am assuming most of you who play, read, or wank off to W40K all listen to metal? \m/_


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually i hate metal, with quite a passion ^^


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> maybe he is used to place some sort of curse or spell on the blood angel geneseed and cause all the problems it has after signus/HH. certainly looks like it could be something like that seeing all the people in that picture are main characters and wouldnt have a get together for nothing.


Its an interesting thought, but the _Collected Visions_ and _Codex: BA_ at least puts that down to the events of Signus Prime and then Sanguinius' subsequent death.

From the illustration, it seems that they are not gathered for anything to do with this _Red Angel_, he appears more in the background. With the gathering mustered around Horus with some sort of device in the middle (probably just planning or some such things). Thats how I see it anyway  



brianizbrewtal said:


> I am assuming most of you who play, read, or wank off to W40K all listen to metal? m/


Nope, hate it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

ive always thought it was abit lame how the death of 500 marines could cause such a negative thing to take hold of the legion. could it be that the chaos coven used that device and the geneseed sample from the red angel to plant the curse and the sacrifice of those 500 marines geneseed in close proximity to sanguinius and the legion be the catalyst for it to take hold. obviously chaos works outside of normality so its a possibility. i just think there needs to be a little more to it for it to manifest so much even after 10000 years.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Sacrifice whaaaa? Hmm maybe I should forget what I just read in case that's something I shouldn't know about yet lol.

And not to start a debate, but if you guys don't like metal then what? Metal goes hand in hand with 40k!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Five companies may equate to five hundred astartes in the current chapters. But in the days of the Legions that could be several thousand astartes, maybe even tens of thousands.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> ive always thought it was abit lame how the death of 500 marines could cause such a negative thing to take hold of the legion. could it be that the chaos coven used that device and the geneseed sample from the red angel to plant the curse and the sacrifice of those 500 marines geneseed in close proximity to sanguinius and the legion be the catalyst for it to take hold. obviously chaos works outside of normality so its a possibility. i just think there needs to be a little more to it for it to manifest so much even after 10000 years.


Ka'Bandha killed 500 Blood Angels as he swept across the battlefield after felling Sanguinius, it doesn't state that it was those 500 casualties that caused the Black Rage to manifest so prominently- more the presence and influence of one of Khorne's Lords of Battle.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Like any good (probably poor word choice) soap you cannot have two characters with the same name.

In Age of Darkness Angron is referred to as the 'Red Angel', so it doesn't look like they are dropping that name for him.

I hope the Blood Angel 'Red Angel' get's a name change in the novel or that could be embarassing when it comes to doing the Secret Santa at the traitor x-mas party.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

brianizbrewtal said:


> And not to start a debate, but if you guys don't like metal then what? Metal goes hand in hand with 40k!


I don't see why it does. I find film scores fit more with 40k for me personally. I've never understood why 40k fans are stereotyped as metal fans.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Ka'Bandha killed 500 Blood Angels as he swept across the battlefield after felling Sanguinius, it doesn't state that it was those 500 casualties that caused the Black Rage to manifest so prominently- more the presence and influence of one of Khorne's Lords of Battle.


well i was on the understanding that when those 500 marines were killed it sent out a psychic shock and unlocked something that left a shadow over the rest of the legion. anyone else have that same thought?


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

I would listen to opera before metal.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

It seems stupid. Its like they tried to make something out of nothing. They might as well could have had a Ultramarine in the same pose. The "Blue Ultra." Thats what they should call it.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm I like this. The Red Angel and Metal haha.

well Opera yes bc it's classical and a lot of metal comes from classical. But to not start a huge debate this must be said; Chaos Space Marines and Metal go hand in hand like...hmm...Hammer & Bolter? The Golden Throne and the Emperor? Oh I know, ADB and The Night Lords. Yes, that's it.


----------

